# Beagle/Pointer mix?? We have no idea



## Spencer

He looks like a black and white version of my terrier mix! Crazy! We think she is a jrt/wgippet mix, but it is really up in the air. She looks like so many breeds. 

I am planning on doing a doggy dna test on her, just so I can know what breeds my sweet girl is. 

Artie looks like a sweet boy! How tall is he/what does he weigh?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

My best guess is German shorthaired Pointer/Lab. He is a cutie though and he and the Poo look like good buddies.


----------



## LindseyB

When we got Artie he was REALLY skinny, just pure skin and bones. 
Now he is very muscular, especially in his front legs and chest. 
He is about 21 inches and 42 pounds. 
He has so much power when he runs, he is like a bullet. 
Are the DNA tests expensive? Are they accurate?

Here's a couple of videos of Artie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVznFCkgnCw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ada7HlRTfWs


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Plumcrazy had one of her rescues done. She could tell you the price and accuracy. I stll say GSHP, but his ears look a bit Whippetish in the videos. Both Labs and GSHP's have long ears that lay flat against the head so those ears are throwing me off a bit. In your original photos, 3 of 6 he definately looks like he has Lab in him and the ears look right there for what I think. But in the videos his ears doa funny little turn that Whippets do.


----------



## LindseyB

we never considered whippet, im going to check them out right now! They're pretty large, arent they? or are they Artie sized greyhounds? lol

But YES, the ears are what have been throwing us off this entire time! 

We were watching Dogs 101 on animal planet a couple of months ago and it was about a german shorthaired pointer, the personality description and a couple of the dogs they showed were VERY similar to artie. So I (i dont think other people agreed with me) stood by the fact that he must be part GSHP, just like you said Arreau. He is quite a high jumper and a far far leaper!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Whippets are about 20" at the shoulder and about 28 pounds, soo with GSHP, that would work.


----------



## plumcrazy

I had my shelter mix, Hannah-Banana, DNA tested in January of 2008. My vet charged me $119 (plus $7.30 postage & handling) to draw the blood, send it to Mars, and get the results back. The Mars Wisdom Panel identified 6 different breeds in Hannah plus some DNA markers too faint to identify. Hannah is Boxer, Cocker Spaniel, Great Pyrenees, Labrador Retriever, Miniature Poodle, and Vizsla! She's approximately 17" and 45 lbs. I'm so glad I had it done and it was worth it to me at the time... I believe there are several other options available now, including a cheek swab! When I did it in 2008, there weren't any other possibilities available... Here's Hannah!


----------



## LindseyB

well, that dog sure is cute to be made up of a whole mix of things! Thanks for the help


----------



## Cameo

Looks border collie-ish x pitty mix to me. 

The DNA test can pull DNA from WAY back to when the breeds were evolving, so I would not put TO much stock in their complete validity. As we all know, all our breeds are made up of many different breeds, so these DNA test are pulling from all the breeds that went into making up each specific breed. It's funny because anyone I've ever heard having one done, said their dog was identified to have 6 different breeds in them. 

Just today, I heard of a dog that was DNA tested and it had Rhod. Ridgeback, Pug, min pin, boxer, lab and something else. I've also heard of dogs that were DNA'ed and when at least the bitch or sire was a KNOWN purebred and that breed didnt' even show up in the profile. So, just beware, they can sometimes be misleading (not saying always). 

The dog genome project is still a work in progress  http://www.broadinstitute.org/mammals/dog


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Ima say border collie/pointer mix ^^


----------



## LindseyB

darnit!! It bugs me that we cant put our finger on what he is! I would also like to know cause we are having a heck of a time training him to come when we call him (only when we're outside) cause he could care less about us. He follows his nose and does a LOT of bird watching in the trees!!


----------



## LindseyB

Fluffyspoos said:


> Ima say border collie/pointer mix ^^


ooooh border collie/pointer!
today we looked into whippets, now im going to do border collie


----------



## plumcrazy

Cameo said:


> So, just beware, they can sometimes be misleading (not saying always).


I'm not going to disagree with this, but of all the breeds that I was suspecting Hannah had in her, Vizsla was top of the list... So when the list came back and Vizsla was listed I was not surprised and it sort of "sealed the deal" for me that it was pretty accurate... They received nothing but a blood sample from Hannah (no pictures, no hair samples, etc...) so it's not like they could've looked at a picture or coat type and said what she "looked" like... Just sayin'!!


----------



## Locket

Most lurchers (greyhound or whippet mixes) often have distinct sighthound characteristics. I would lean more toward border colliexpointer cross...not really seeing the whippet.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

The only thing that made me think Whippet is the ears in a couple of the photos. Border Collie/Poitner sounds good...but those ears are throwing me!!


----------



## creativeparti

he looks like my friend dog who is a collie x lab


----------



## LindseyB

if artie was a border collie/pointer wouldnt his hair be somewhere in between the 2? His coat is really short and fine and boy does he SHED!


----------



## Purple Poodle

I agree with Border Collie mix. He could be a third, forth or more generation mix not necessarily a purebred crossed with purebred.

I would take DNA tests with a big grain of salt. Not all breeds are DNA profiled and a lot of breeds have other breeds in the mix from development so they will show up the same.

Anyway, the majority of working Borders have short coats.

The mix of strays depends on what breeds are generally seen roaming in your area.

Also there are many breeds who have rose and semi rose ears not just sighthounds


----------



## LindseyB

WE MIGHT HAVE SUCCESS (thanks to purple poodle's working borders link)


----------

